# L'Ecran de mon iMac est flou



## bettyboop (12 Février 2003)

J'ai un iMac 400 DV et depuis  quelques jours l'écran est devenu flou surtout en haut et en bas et sur le milieu c'est davantage lisible. Il y a comme des auréoles jaunes sur les icones du haut et du bas aussi. J'ai tout tenté et rien n'y a fait. réglages multiples géométrie, couleurs etc. Ca fait mal aux yeux à force !  j'ai appelé des boutiques apple et on m'a dit que ca risquait de me revenir plus cher que de changer mon mac !!!  qu'en pensez vous,  avez vous d'autres astuces à me donner ???  
  Merci


----------



## kertruc (12 Février 2003)

Mhh, peut-être en branchant un autre écran et en mettant l'iMac sous le bureau comme un PC...


----------



## infinia (12 Février 2003)

Moi l'ecran se met à siffler quand il est pas chaud. Pas de flou pour l'instant. Sinon tu peux toujours le vendre à un myope.


----------



## fleurette (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bettyboop:</font><hr /> * J'ai un iMac 400 DV et depuis  quelques jours l'écran est devenu flou surtout en haut et en bas et sur le milieu c'est davantage lisible. Il y a comme des auréoles jaunes sur les icones du haut et du bas aussi. J'ai tout tenté et rien n'y a fait. réglages multiples géométrie, couleurs etc. Ca fait mal aux yeux à force !  j'ai appelé des boutiques apple et on m'a dit que ca risquait de me revenir plus cher que de changer mon mac !!!  qu'en pensez vous,  avez vous d'autres astuces à me donner ???  
  Merci




* 

[/QUOTE]
Je suis sûre que quelqu'un de ton entourage a voulu faire des frites avec ton imac......... non, sérieusement, tu l'as depuis combien de temps et surtout, il fonctionne combien d'heures par jour ??????


----------



## bettyboop (13 Février 2003)

Mon mac est allumé tous les jours de 7h du mat  à 22 h le soir et rarement la nuit....... voilà et ce depuis environ 3 ans !!


----------



## Ritchie (13 Février 2003)

Ton moniteur est réglé sur combien de couleur?
Et en Hz?


----------



## fleurette (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bettyboop:</font><hr /> * Mon mac est allumé tous les jours de 7h du mat  à 22 h le soir et rarement la nuit....... voilà et ce depuis environ 3 ans !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Et ben euh, moi aussi je te tireuh la langueuh,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










, (na !)
Tu utilises l'économiseur d'écran ou pas ??????


----------



## Zgon*Newbie (14 Février 2003)

à tout hasard... y'a t-il près de ton Mac un téléphone ou un objet susceptible de contenir un aimant ??


----------



## vm (14 Février 2003)

j'ai eu le meme proleme
je l'ai demonter et regle le truc a gauche avec un tourne vis


----------



## bettyboop (14 Février 2003)

j'ai souvent depuis presque 1 an mon téléphone mobile sur le bureau à proximité du iMac..... serait-ce celà ???   mais je ne sais pas comment le démagnétiser, quelqu'un a déjà évoqué ce problème mais comment faire ....????


----------



## dany (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bettyboop:</font><hr /> * j'ai souvent depuis presque 1 an mon téléphone mobile sur le bureau à proximité du iMac..... serait-ce celà ???   mais je ne sais pas comment le démagnétiser, quelqu'un a déjà évoqué ce problème mais comment faire ....???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

a mon avis, commence par déplacer ton mobile et son chargeur s'il y a lieu ou si tu le peux déplaces ton iMac et regardes si tu as toujours le mème problème.


----------

